

Ask HN: Are “freemium microservices” a thing? - hyperpallium

Not for wrapping open source code, but an alternative to selling a library - a business model pretty much obsolete.<p>With AWS Lambda, and their API Gateway easing authentication etc, it seems they&#x27;re gearing up to support it. Latency would be minimal in the same (AWS) cloud.<p>Will there be a &quot;SerStore&quot;?
======
detaro
What's the difference from what you are thinking of to random SaaS offerings?

~~~
hyperpallium
SaaS could do it, but tend not to be small, library-like things (pure
functions, that process information and return the result), but more connected
to a real-world service, that you are just accessing through an API...

Though maybe I'm wrong - are there random SaaS offerings like that?

 _EDIT_ Thanks for requesting clarification! Made me realize I do know of
some: google's data-to-graph-image service (now closed) and various
conversions (e.g. text-to-pdf).

But these don't make money - unique value propositions for libraries is
difficult, because of open source alternatives. That's a business problem; not
solvable by a new access technology.

Perhaps charging for pure software was a historical abberation.

